# lancaster scores



## paulizzy (May 10, 2009)

what scores do you need to post to compete and not get laughed off the line.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

You can look at previous years scores on the Lancaster website: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/archery-classic-archives/#header


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

It's a tuff yet very fun shoot...I wouldn't worry about being laughed off the line. Just go, have a lot of fun and enjoy the experience. :wink:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

You NEVER know who you might be shooting beside??!!


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

There are plenty of us that go with absolutely no hopes of competing!! I would consider myself a decent shooter on a local level, but Lancaster always seems to get to my nerves! Like RatherB said, you never know until you get your lane assignment if you will be shooting beside Cousins or Reo. I shared a target with Jamie Van Natta one year. It was really impressive to watch her shoot. 

With all that said, when I signed up this year they asked me if I was a pro or an amateur and said they were separating us. Didn't say why. I don't remember the name of the guy that took my registration over the phone. Either way, when you factor in the meals that are included with your registration, the price really isn't bad.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

They are putting the pros together and all the amateurs on a different line.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well you can shoot a good score and get laughed at for a different reason....but even if you come in last place only your good friends are going to give you a hard time about your score :wink: 

To qualify for the shoot up on Sunday in Men's Unlimited....your generally going to need to post around a 640 to make the cut. Some years its a smidge lower...sometimes a smidge higher. But a 640 is usually gonna get you in or at least on the bubble


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

3dshooter80 said:


> There are plenty of us that go with absolutely no hopes of competing!! I would consider myself a decent shooter on a local level, but Lancaster always seems to get to my nerves! Like RatherB said, you never know until you get your lane assignment if you will be shooting beside Cousins or Reo. I shared a target with Jamie Van Natta one year. It was really impressive to watch her shoot.
> 
> With all that said, when I signed up this year they asked me if I was a pro or an amateur and said they were separating us. Didn't say why. I don't remember the name of the guy that took my registration over the phone. Either way, when you factor in the meals that are included with your registration, the price really isn't bad.


Nobody is going to laugh at you! If anyone does rest assured they are a sack of poo............. 

I WILL be disappointed if they do separate pro's and joe's. It is what has made the LAS Classic incredibly unique. I can understand to a certain point but none the less it will be THE thing that makes the Classic truly different.

If they ask me I will tell them I'm a pro and I won't be lying....... Now if they ask me if I'm Professional archer then I will be lying. 

If the pro's don't mind taking the joe's money the least they can do is shoot with us. _Some_ pro's may not realize it but it's good for the game that they mix it up with us LOFT guys. There are a few Hunter class guys that can and will sit many a pro on the bench!

I was shooting Hunter class one year on the same bale as Dave Cousins. I had him even and was ready to go up on him......he was getting nervous......but then we shot the first scoring end and that was it for me!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> I was shooting Hunter class one year on the same bale as Dave Cousins. I had him even and was ready to go up on him......he was getting nervous......but then we shot the first scoring end and that was it for me!


Hey that was the same situation back in '09 when I was shooting on the lane next to you & Hornet.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

The LAS CLassic is one of those shoots you need to go to at least once. I missed the cut by 2 my first year. 

Two years ago I was shooting in the showroom and we were in the 5th or 6th end of the second half. I had let down my second shot, redrawn and shot it. I had just nocked my third when the buzzer rang to score and pull with 25 secs left on the clock. I yelled "Whoa, I got one more!!!" Derry Null, who was shooting behind me and Diane Watson, that was shooting in front of me both said there was time on the clock. The keeper apologized and told me to make the shot, no time limit. So I try to get over the initial adrenaline burst from hearing the buzzer with one on the string only to realize that I was alone. Very alone on the line. That wound up being the best arrow of the day for me. Doughnut X. Cousins who was shooting 3 or 4 spaces behind me even came up and said "Good shot."

I don't think I'll EVER forget that. When I turned and looked it seemed like a couple hundred people watching but it was probably closer to a thousand.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hey that was the same situation back in '09 when I was shooting on the lane next to you & Hornet.


Your the reason they are separating shooters.....the Pros want their equipment to be safe


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Spoon13 said:


> The LAS CLassic is one of those shoots you need to go to at least once. I missed the cut by 2 my first year.
> 
> Two years ago I was shooting in the showroom and we were in the 5th or 6th end of the second half. I had let down my second shot, redrawn and shot it. I had just nocked my third when the buzzer rang to score and pull with 25 secs left on the clock. I yelled "Whoa, I got one more!!!" Derry Null, who was shooting behind me and Diane Watson, that was shooting in front of me both said there was time on the clock. The keeper apologized and told me to make the shot, no time limit. So I try to get over the initial adrenaline burst from hearing the buzzer with one on the string only to realize that I was alone. Very alone on the line. That wound up being the best arrow of the day for me. Doughnut X. Cousins who was shooting 3 or 4 spaces behind me even came up and said "Good shot."
> 
> I don't think I'll EVER forget that. When I turned and looked it seemed like a couple hundred people watching but it was probably closer to a thousand.


Pretty much amounted to shootoff pressure. That WAS a good shot. :thumbs_up


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Your the reason they are separating shooters.....the Pros want their equipment to be safe


Yea, yea.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Go shoot and have a good time. And remember one of the first rules of tourament shooting....No one cares what score you shoot but you.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Lmao!!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

brown hornet said:


> your the reason they are separating shooters.....the pros want their equipment to be safe


lmao!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Easy Blondie, don't hurt yourself laughing.


----------

